# Exo pets



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone ever used these? So far I am not impressed with their service.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

are they based in telford?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Chesterfield


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

oh no sorry, i have had problems with exotic-pets based in telford, sent me a load of corns all with resp infections, returned them all, and the sent a new batch, all again with resp infections


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

You mean Exotic-pets.co.uk? If so not good..........

I'd heard many horror story's about them, but as I knew the person I thought I'd be ok... wrong. It's saying something if even people they know can't get a good service out of them.


----------



## kymotors (Nov 12, 2006)

i tried them once denise thought they were totally useless will never use again


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Kev I ordered some frogs weeks ao.. when i rang to enquire where the hell they are they told me there was a mistake and dont have in stock... now i don't seem to be able to get my money back. Am furious!


----------



## kymotors (Nov 12, 2006)

i ordered some roaches then no replys to e-mails so after 3 weeks i got my money back (i paid with paypal though)
to this day i have never heard from them asking why i reported them to paypal for none delivery
all i can say is BUYER BEWARE


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I've just emailed them again threatening with the trading standards... I paid with my debit card and wishes I'd of used Paypal now.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

this happens to everyone their just rubbish and seem to enjoy taking peoples money! after what ive read i would never use them but good luck in your quest for the "out of stock" frogs.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

got my order fine


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i ordered from exotic-pets.co.uk twice and both times they let me down and both times it took more than a month for a refund and the second time it took 2 months and a trading standard threat however hearing about the conditions of the animals they post i am happy i didnt order from them


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

if you look they now dont take paypel maybe why so its harder for you to get the money bk


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

kymotors said:


> all i can say is BUYER BEWARE





Reptilerescueden said:


> I've just emailed them again threatening with the trading standards... I paid with my debit card and wishes I'd of used Paypal now.


they sound just like vivbuilder... only better.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Well still no refund and the said it would be in my account by today.. what a bag of shite!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Made an order of frozen Weaners. Took them 3 weeks to send them and most were small rats.


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm Phil - Karen (Exotic-Pets.co.uk) older brother.



chalottej1983 said:


> oh no sorry, i have had problems with exotic-pets based in telford, sent me a load of corns all with resp infections, returned them all, and the sent a new batch, all again with resp infections


Not us mate. : victory:



*H* said:


> You mean Exotic-pets.co.uk? If so not good..........
> 
> I'd heard many horror story's about them, but as I knew the person I thought I'd be ok... wrong. It's saying something if even people they know can't get a good service out of them.


Hi *H*, Karen and I aren't aware of any problems - we assume you mean with *M* across the road from you ...I'll ask Karen give him a call/txt. Cheers, Phil



kymotors said:


> i tried them once denise thought they were totally useless will never use again
> 
> i ordered some roaches then no replys to e-mails so after 3 weeks i got my money back (i paid with paypal though) to this day i have never heard from them asking why i reported them to paypal for none delivery
> all i can say is BUYER BEWARE!


Hi kymotors - would like to hear more about this mate, can you post me your *order number*? We have all records since the site started in 2005. Cheers, Phil



Reptilerescueden said:


> Kev I ordered some frogs weeks ao.. when i rang to enquire where the hell they are they told me there was a mistake and dont have in stock... now i don't seem to be able to get my money back. Am furious!
> 
> =======================
> 
> ...


Hi there, just had a quick chat with Karen - I assume this is *order EXP-3594* placed on Thursday 26th June 2008 @ 15:14:30 PM, for Cuban Tree Frog?

Our records show, you called mid-week to find out where the order was; we have it noted that the supplier had sold out. 

You asked for a full refund. Any refunds are done on a Friday (when we're not sending out orders). Legally companies have 30 days to refund an order. Refunds take a few days to process. 

...you called again on Friday 11th July - our internet connection was down, so we couldn't check to see if the order had been processed. 

We made notes to check Friday's refunds on Monday, yours - hadn't and was done imediatley.

Is this correct? Let me know if not. Cheers, Phil



weelad said:


> got my order fine


Thanks; yet-again weelad! :notworthy:



Herper666 said:


> i ordered from exotic-pets.co.uk twice and both times they let me down and both times it took more than a month for a refund and the second time it took 2 months and a trading standard threat however hearing about the conditions of the animals they post i am happy i didnt order from them


Hi there, could you post some details of your orders? *Order number* and I can track it down.



Robbie said:


> Made an order of frozen Weaners. Took them 3 weeks to send them and most were small rats.


Can you send me your *order number* please Robbie?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been away on holiday..... but finally got my refund unsure what day it was as only got back from holidays last night.

I won't be using Exopets again however! Totally unimpressed.


----------

